# Guitar Pro 7 is in full progress - Tell them what you want



## jonajon91 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just left a rather snarky comment on the Arobas music page on facebook and got this reply. 







Head over to the *page * and tell them what was awesome about guitar pro 5 (everything) an what sucked about guitar pro 6 (almost everything)

I'm basically just hoping that the guitar sounds dont suck balls (like gp6), the drum TAB and sounds dont suck balls (like GP6), the layout is not on any vertical plane and is out of the way at the top and bottom (like GP5). I could go on, but I wont. I really hope Arobas don't Fvck this up.


----------



## Dayviewer (Aug 20, 2014)

I rather like GP6 and have used it for over 4 years now without any issues actually.
*Hides*
But definitely looking forward to what 7 could be like 
Might drop by their page later on for any thoughts, thanks!


----------



## Mik3D23 (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't care much about the sounds.. But the layout of GP6 compared to GP5 really sucks..


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 20, 2014)

After using 6 for a few years, I really think it's much better than 5. 

One thing I'd like is to have RSE string sounds that aren't out of tune pieces of shit. I mean, really? That's a really essential sound that is unusable in GP6.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 20, 2014)

I absolutely hated the GP6 layout. I don't get why developers love to change everything that worked pretty much fine. I'm never letting go of the gp5!


----------



## yingmin (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not on Facebook, but I'd love to leave them some comments. I can't think of anything they added in GP6 that bothers me, it's the stuff they took away that I hate. MIDI importation is almost completely unuseable because they don't let you choose pretty critical things like number of strings, tuning and which tracks to import. You can't change the number of strings or instrument on a track that's already created, so you have to delete and recreate. Drum transcription is much harder now, because you can only transcribe on a drum staff that's buggy and difficult to use. You can't even use patch changes on regular MIDI tracks if, like me, you disable or don't install RSE. 

It seems like their goal with GP6 was to make it a more powerful transcription tool, and that's fine, but they shouldn't be trying to compete with Finale at the expense of making their product worse at the things people actually use it to do.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 20, 2014)

Id like to actually be able to freaking hear the tabs. I turn the volumes and master all the way up in gp6 and its still quiet


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 20, 2014)

I absolutely hated Guitar Pro 6 and they left Guitar Pro 5 full of bugs. I'd never give them money for such buggy products but GP5 with all the bugs fixed and some better features would be really cool though.


----------



## jerm (Aug 20, 2014)

only reason I don't use GP6 is because you can't tab out drums, hope they bring that back in GP7


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 20, 2014)

GP6 is a buggy mess. I doubt ill upgrade at this point due to that


----------



## Nag (Aug 20, 2014)

There is only one I liked about GP6. 8-strings available.

I sent them a huge essay, dunno if they'll read it but anyway. I was REALLY disappointed by GP6.


----------



## Khoi (Aug 20, 2014)

I bought Guitar Pro 6, and ended up using Guitar Pro 5 90% of the time. 

What I liked about GP5 is the simple and clean interface -- it's so much easier to use without the unnecessary bloat that comes with GP6. For example, anytime I want to use GP6 with an electric guitar piece, I have to manually adjust the amp/pedal settings just to make the tab usable for _learning_ the without wanting to rip my ears out.

If there was anyway to make it sound simpler and MIDI-like like GP5, I would be way happier. I use Guitar Pro as a tool for learning, not trying to make a tab sound good.


----------



## porknchili (Aug 20, 2014)

I got used to GP6, but the only thing I REALLY hate is the fact that it crashes over stupid things like opening a 300kb file. Seriously, that shouldn't be happening whatsoever.


----------



## InFlames235 (Aug 20, 2014)

TabIt is really the best tablature program I've EVER used. Too bad the creator decided not to keep updating it and left it in the state its been for the last 10 years. It was superior to Guitar Pro back in the day and still is today in my opinion. If it just had a few more modern updates to it, I'd never use Guitar Pro.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 20, 2014)

InFlames235 said:


> TabIt is really the best tablature program I've EVER used. Too bad the creator decided not to keep updating it and left it in the state its been for the last 10 years. It was superior to Guitar Pro back in the day and still is today in my opinion. If it just had a few more modern updates to it, I'd never use Guitar Pro.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 20, 2014)

They should add a piano-roll/sequencing grid like in fruity loops or garage band, then a feature that just translates your sequence into a tablature, resembling the way a guitarist would play it as closely as possible. This would make the creative process a lot more fluent, in my opinion.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 20, 2014)

If I can't go 36 -> 36 -> 36 -> 36 -> 36 -> 36 -> then I won't get it.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 20, 2014)

Khoi said:


> If there was anyway to make it sound simpler and MIDI-like like GP5, I would be way happier. I use Guitar Pro as a tool for learning, not trying to make a tab sound good.



You can turn the Realsound engine off. GP5 actually had that feature too. But yeah it's a pile of wank and pretty much impossible to make sound good. I'd much rather listen to standard MIDI where you can hear what's going on on any string and any instrument or any drum without having to try mixing things.

With regards to the drum notation it's actually super easy once you memorize the lines which takes about an hour of programming. I don't see why they removed tab though. 

But aye, when I use GP I use 5. 6 was only good for the 8 strings. I've moved to Sibelius now anyway for my 9 string


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 20, 2014)

They need to add face-recognition software to keep anyone from Rings of Saturn from using the program, so that they have to perform their own music in the studio. Pandemonium will ensue!


----------



## Mik3D23 (Aug 20, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> They need to add face-recognition software to keep anyone from Rings of Saturn from using the program, so that they have to perform their own music in the studio. Pandemonium will ensue!




We've got a thread for this sort of thing... (which I'm amazed is still alive)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/275663-heres-joke-id-like-try-out-here.html


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 20, 2014)

Mik3D23 said:


> We've got a thread for this sort of thing... (which I'm amazed is still alive)
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/275663-heres-joke-id-like-try-out-here.html



This is true, and I usually try to avoid ripping on bands, even if I don't like them, but that was far too good of an opportunity (for me, at least) to pass up. I'll stop derailing the thread now.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 20, 2014)

I only ever use GP6 to convert GPX tabs to GP5 so I can open them in TuxGuitar


----------



## Khoi (Aug 20, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> You can turn the Realsound engine off.



well, TIL.


----------



## Scottckr (Aug 20, 2014)

GP5 blows GP6 straight out of the water, both in layout and sound.
The thing I miss most about GP5 is compatibility with the newer OSXs.
Haven't really found a single thing I like more about GP6.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 20, 2014)

What's good about the layout in GP5 vs 6? I never used either a whole lot but I've been starting to use 6 quite a bit and am wondering what the problem is. I immediately upgraded to 6 so I could have 8 strings, and get annoyed when most animals as leaders tabs are in GP5 and have the low strings and high strings on separate tracks cause there's no 8 string support there!


----------



## Mik3D23 (Aug 20, 2014)

wankerness said:


> What's good about the layout in GP5 vs 6? I never used either a whole lot but I've been starting to use 6 quite a bit and am wondering what the problem is. I immediately upgraded to 6 so I could have 8 strings, and get annoyed when most animals as leaders tabs are in GP5 and have the low strings and high strings on separate tracks cause there's no 8 string support there!



Just about everything you ever needed was all on the same screen together.. Rather than vertical tabs that you have to switch back and forth constantly. It was just a much more intuitive layout in general (IMO).

For example:


----------



## hikizume976 (Aug 20, 2014)

+1 on everything said about gp6 like it being super buggy, the interface being incredibly cluttered, and the ....ing drum tab for ....s sake.

Plus the fact that many people complained about the drum tab a few years ago, and they didn't do anything about it.

Don't really care if they bring it back for 7, 'cause I don't think I'll be buying it.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess that's the problem with making good software. Why would anyone get a new version if GP5 is still so good.
Counter argument - Gib me 10 string tab


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 20, 2014)

Here is a crude example of how the layout sucked in GP6

*GP6 - Bar across the top, Bar down the left (with tabs so you can't see everything at once) and a bar down the left.* The green box shows the area that shows the important bit, the TAB.







*GP5 - small bar on the top, small bar on the bottom - a good 60% of screen real estate is TAB*








I do understand that GP7 is now fully underway and Design layout will probably be set in stone, but it's nice to get this off my chest.


----------



## SmackyChot (Aug 20, 2014)

Make a GP5 II: Pest Control.


GP6 can just slowly die


----------



## ascl (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't really have an issue with GP6. The only time I switch the tab on the left is to change guitar tuning, so only once anyway. Everything else I use 99% of the time doesn't require swapping tabs.

Still, the drum editing kind of sucks in GP6, hopefully they improve that.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 20, 2014)

I can see the issues you have with GP6's layout, but I think it's counterbalanced a bit by the fact the standard notation is radically less shitty. With GP5 you might as well be reading a tabit file in many cases, it just produces really ugly scores. They should just compress the crap out of that huge bar on the left again and leave it. I don't mind the tabs thing cause basically nothing is in there that gets used more than a couple times per document. The 8 string thing is also a pretty big deal to me now that my primary guitar is one.

I'll buy the crap out of GP7 if it finally frees us of the tyranny that is every single instrument's score having to have the exact same measure layout. But, it probably won't!


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 20, 2014)

we need 8 string tabs, altho im not familiar with 6 if it has 8 string tabs yet or not. regardless. 8 string tabs please!


----------



## Darknut (Aug 20, 2014)

Khoi said:


> I bought Guitar Pro 6, and ended up using Guitar Pro 5 90% of the time.


Same exact thing happened to me. All it took was loading a gp5 file with rse turned on and hearing gp6's hissing unrecognizable rse tones that completely mask the notes being played. Huge disappointment, even after screwing with all the "pedals" for ages I couldn't get a sound that was less or even equally as annoying as gp5's rse


----------



## wankerness (Aug 20, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> we need 8 string tabs, altho im not familiar with 6 if it has 8 string tabs yet or not. regardless. 8 string tabs please!



6 already does, just unfortunately most 8 string tabs out there are still made in GP5 and thus guitars are split between two tracks :/

GP6 crashes A LOT with RSE turned on so I usually just leave it on midi, but I recall having similar issues with 5.


----------



## jobot27 (Aug 20, 2014)

Here is what I Put on their page.

I have some suggestions for Guitar Pro 7 that everyone will appreciate. 

1) Bring back the bending/whammy of GP5. It allowed you to alter the note however you want. GP6 version of this is terrible. 

2) GP5 style layout. The UI in GP6 takes up almost half the screen! This makes simply viewing a nightmare. I feel claustrophobic just looking at it.

3) Bring back GP5 style of drum tabbing. GP6 makes drum tabbing take 5x as long as it should.

4) Allow for as many strings as I want. This is really the only reason I use GP6. It allows for me to write for my 8 string guitar. The problem is there are many players that use even more strings than that. I personally would love to write for my 10 string classical guitar but GP6 is not even enough.

5) An option for a Grand staff. With guitars going down to 8 strings and beyond it is ridiculous having to use just one staff. This would also be welcome for piano and keyboard players.

Give it a like if you agree.


----------



## MartinMTL (Aug 20, 2014)

Geez, I knew 6 wasn't popular, but it seems like almost everyone hates it. Maybe I just haven't used 5 enough, but I actually like guitar pro 6. I have never had a problem with the layout, and the tones I get out of it are not half bad. Way more bearable than others like tuxguitar. Now THAT is a horrid sound. 

regardless, I'll probs be buying GP7 if the price is reasonable.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Aug 20, 2014)

The ONLY thing guitar pro 5 needed to be perfect is either rewire or vst support, and effects.

God man, guitar pro 5 was a revolution, a brilliant vision, so many things. It has been my biggest ladder going from a decent guitarist to being able to compose full songs and orchestras. Guitar pro 6 took gp5's best attribute, convenience, and made it the exact opposite.

I flyyyy through writing drums and guitar in gp5, gp6 is just a good idea done terribly, awfully wrong.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 21, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> With regards to the drum notation it's actually super easy once you memorize the lines which takes about an hour of programming. I don't see why they removed tab though.



In my experience, you don't have access to all of the different drum sounds available on a single line, and the method of accessing different sounds on a single line is really weird and inconsistent.


----------



## sweepingDemon (Aug 21, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> They should add a piano-roll/sequencing grid like in fruity loops or garage band, then a feature that just translates your sequence into a tablature, resembling the way a guitarist would play it as closely as possible. This would make the creative process a lot more fluent, in my opinion.



they have that already on gp5


----------



## cronux (Aug 21, 2014)

basically what they have to do is this

guitar pro 4 + guitar pro 5 = guitar pro 7

I've been using guitar pro for like what... 10 years and I got "into" gtp 5 only in the last 2 years. But yeah, 4 + 5 would be awesome

edit: tried guitar pro 6, such a load of crap... especially the drum programming


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 21, 2014)

They should just take GP5, update it to support guitar tabs up to 10 strings, give it better sounding vst files, improve the hammer-on/pull-off/slide sounds, then release it as GP7.


----------



## Aescyr (Aug 21, 2014)

Think I'm just echoing most people here but... modernized GP5...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 21, 2014)

I never used GP5


----------



## Nlelith (Aug 21, 2014)

Never tabbed drums in GP, don't remember to see it crash much, tabs on the left doesn't bother me. So I'm fine with GP6 by now, but...


wankerness said:


> I'll buy the crap out of GP7 if it finally frees us of the tyranny that is every single instrument's score having to have the exact same measure layout.


This


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Aug 21, 2014)

Only issue I have with GP5 is that it crashes often or tracks freeze or start going out of sync every so often. 

For Suggestions:

Having the option to layout a tab with 8 or 10 strings would be nice for the ERG players.
I wish you could copy a section of tab and paste it into another track to make writing/building tabs easier. Eg) Copy a guitar riff and paste into a bass track with the option of auto-transposing or leaving the notation as is.

GP6 had terrible sound, went from clear tight midi to loose and sloppy, I guess to sound more "real". The program also has too much crap cluttering up the Point of this Program: to read the fvcking tab!


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 21, 2014)

A good feature would to be able to copy and paste between tracks that have different tunings. Say if you have a seven string riff and you paste it onto a six string track, it says you can't do it, why not just do it without pasting that extra string?


----------



## Mik3D23 (Aug 21, 2014)

Am I the only one who sometimes downloads a .GPX file and no matter what I do, will sometimes just lose all the sound of an instrument and a point in the song? I've had this issue since I got GP6 and I can't seem to figure it out..


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 21, 2014)

I have seen a few people commenting on the Guitar pro page. Just keep it civil, we all know that GP6 was not as good, but people still put effort into it. Don't just go to the page to slam GP6.

---edit---

Also I don't want it to look like I sent a load of hooligans to their page.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Only issue I have with GP5 is that it crashes often or tracks freeze or start going out of sync every so often.
> 
> For Suggestions:
> 
> ...





1. Guitar Pro 6 supported up to 9 strings. Adding another string would be good for the few who have 10 string guitars though, I agree. Whether or not they'll do it I don't know. They did have the 9 string option before any production 9s existed (maybe rondo had one back in 2010, I don't think they did though).

2. That may be useful, but I never found the constraints that 5 has on copying/pasting from one track to another (Needs to have the same amount of strings to copy and paste) to be that difficult. It's rare that I have the bass following the guitars, or the rhythm guitar playing the same thing as the lead for that matter, though, so it may not be as useful to me as it is to others. 

3. Did they add their own midi soundbank in 6 or something? I don't have 6, I went back to 5, but I feel like it would be able to be changed back to the Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth General Midi somewhere in the options.

Interestingly GP5 actually has more stuff cluttering up the screen, but it's all arranged in such a way that it doesn't eat up screen space and it's easy to find what you need, the attempt they made to fix it in GP6 made the program as a whole less intuitive to use and, as you can see in other peoples pictures, ate up loads of screen space.


I wish they would get rid of the RSE altogether, I know you don't have to install it, and I don't, and I know it's probably a huge selling point of theirs but don't see how the RSE would give someone a clearer picture of how their song would sound than Midi would. Is there currently an option to buy Guitar Pro 6 and not get the RSE bullshit at all? I feel like some people who never used it anyway might see the option to buy 7 without the RSE stuff included at a slightly reduced price more enticing.

Ultimately, I'll have to see the program first, I'll download the trial version when it's made available and if I like how it feels, I'll buy it, if I don't I can stick with 5, I'm not really desperate to upgrade anyway.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 21, 2014)

Zalbu said:


> I only ever use GP6 to convert GPX tabs to GP5 so I can open them in TuxGuitar



this^
GP6 is soo buggy,and crashes every pc I got. 
I wish they/someone would upgrade tuxguitar.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 21, 2014)

I think for TABs with 9 or 10 strings it could be cool to see them make one of the string lines a little thicker so you have something to look at instead of just 10 lines. Perhaps alternating thick and thin lines


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 21, 2014)

Huzzah!







Don't know why it's so small, just squint.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 21, 2014)

At first I was disappointed as well with GP6 but after years of using it, I definitely find a lot of improvements - most importantly all measure/tempo changes are kept when you export to midi so you can then import it right in the DAW and have a perfectly mapped tempo for the actual tracking. Plus other little things, but overall I do like it!


----------



## AndruwX (Aug 21, 2014)

GP5 with a few tweaks is enough. GP6 is an uncomfortable piece of crap-


----------



## Winspear (Aug 21, 2014)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> At first I was disappointed as well with GP6 but after years of using it, I definitely find a lot of improvements - most importantly all measure/tempo changes are kept when you export to midi so you can then import it right in the DAW and have a perfectly mapped tempo for the actual tracking. Plus other little things, but overall I do like it!



It should definitely do that in 5 dude! 
Maybe you changed something on the DAW front? I Know in my DAW (Sonar) I have to OPEN Midi rather than Import if it I wish to keep time signatures and tempos from Guitar Pro. But the info should definitely be there on MIDI export else it wouldn't play right when opening the MIDI file standalone


----------



## yingmin (Aug 21, 2014)

One thing that I'd love, but I don't see as likely, is expanding pitch bending capability to generalize it beyond guitar-style bends. For example, I have songs on banjo where I'm retuning strings up and down rapidly (a la Michael Manring, for you non-bluegrass folks), and I also play pedal steel, which can retune multiple different strings at a time in either direction using combinations of pedals and levers. Tabledit has support for pedal steel, but it's not an especially well-designed program, and if I bought it, I would ONLY use it for pedal steel notation (although accordion notation is tempting...). Even that might be fine if it didn't also cost the same as GP, which I would use a lot more. It's possible to work around this, but it could use an elegant solution. Again, I'm an edge case, they're probably not going to do that, but it would definitely be nice for me.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 21, 2014)

I've used Guitar Pro 6 for years now. Never had any bugs or issues with it and I quite like the layout, personally. Maybe that's just me...


----------



## flint757 (Aug 21, 2014)

GP6 crashed on me all the time, but so did GP5 (albeit less often). I noticed a lot more lag in GP6 as well. I actually preferred the RSE engine in GP5 over GP6. Neither sounded 'real', but GP5 had a lot more clarity and consistency.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh, I'd love to see them improve the whammy bar sounds as well. Anyone that's tried tabbing that out on GP5 would know just how wonky that sounds. 

But yeah, if they could work with companies like IK Multimedia or make an option to import your own vst sounds, that would rule! I'd love to fire up my Amplitube Metal or Revalver MKIII guitar patches, or run SD 2.0 for drum sounds. It would make writing and practicing a lot more fun, thus leading me to doing it more often.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 1, 2014)

I just tried tabbing something with GP6 for the second time today and found a massive issue that is similar to the one where all scores need the same measure layout, but this one is way dumber and doesn't help with score layout in any way:

If you have guitars in an alternate tuning, and want to add a keyboard part, they HAVE to have the same key signature, even though any guitar downtuned by a regular interval is going to have the score written with an offset. Unfortunately, you can't apply the same offset to the keyboard part. Ex, I just did a song that's in Bb minor (5 flats), but the guitars are all tuned half a step down, so the guitar/bass scores appears as if it was in B minor (2 sharps) while the piano score is forced into concert pitch and thus is a whole ton of flats written in a key signature with 2 sharps. Therefore, basically every single note is an accidental and it looks horrendous. 

I would just ignore this issue and deal with an ugly keyboard part, except you have to enter keyboard scores by actually typing the notes into a staff, so if you don't have it in the right key signature it takes a million times longer cause you have to manually add all the accidentals. I ended up just setting it to the concert pitch key signature (Bb minor), transcribing all the keyboard, then setting it back to B minor so the guitar parts at least looked right. I'm guessing the only real workaround would probably just be deleting the keyboard track and add another downtuned guitar and just assigning it keyboard noise.

DUMB 

On the other hand, I actually like the drum score editing, it works in a way that actually looks something like a real drum score. As someone who's experimenting with writing parts for jazz bands, this is pretty helpful since I never knew what notes meant what with real drum scores.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 12, 2014)

Well that's a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 12, 2014)

They seriously need a 64bit version. Especially a Linux 64bit version. I'm currently using it fine through Wine, no issues so far, but prior to upgrading to 64bit Ubuntu 14.04 I was running it in 10.04 natively and it was much more stable than using it under Windows 7. I've emailed them about it but they've been so god damned pig headed insisting they have no plans whatsoever to offer a 64bit version. It really annoyed me since the only way they could survive long term as a business is to offer a 64bit version since that is where everything is headed.


Rev.


----------



## Rojne (Sep 12, 2014)

YES, GP5 DRUM NOTATION!!!!

The only thing I ever cared about in GP was the Drum notation system, screwing it up in GP6 really ....ed my workflow when programing drums..


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 12, 2014)

I think its funny most people's biggest problem with a guitar tab program is how you program drums in it.....

I use 6 because I play an 8 string, and it works for getting my ideas down with accurate notation for my bassist, so I think it was $50 well spent, especially considering I can license it on 5 computers....


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 12, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> I think its funny most people's biggest problem with a guitar tab program is how you program drums in it



No, it's funny that these "complaining" users apparently loved the drum programming in GP5 but think it was ruined in GP6. Nothing wrong whatsoever, regardless of tthe program's intent, with complaining about something that was good then ruined in an update. 


Rev.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't have GP5 anymore so I don't remember, but what was the big difference with drums there? I just remember some old version having some unbelievably awful interface where you had to type in numbers to match it to the midi patch (ex, bass drum noise was 39 or something). I'm guessing GP5 wasn't like that? Cause GP6's drum interface actually makes sense musically to me and if GP5 was like whatever version I'm remembering where you had to type in all the huge numbers for each cymbal hit I don't see why people would want a reversion to that.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Sep 12, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I don't have GP5 anymore so I don't remember, but what was the big difference with drums there? I just remember some old version having some unbelievably awful interface where you had to type in numbers to match it to the midi patch (ex, bass drum noise was 39 or something). I'm guessing GP5 wasn't like that? Cause GP6's drum interface actually makes sense musically to me and if GP5 was like whatever version I'm remembering where you had to type in all the huge numbers for each cymbal hit I don't see why people would want a reversion to that.



Thank god someone shares the same perspective. The current drum notation makes so much more sense and I hope they make it optional whether or not to use GP5 or GP6 notation. It's easier to read because it's laid out in a much cleaner manner and faster to notate than the old way.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Sep 12, 2014)

I started with GP5 and use GP6 now. I actually like the layout. Everything makes sense instead of the cluttered layout that was used in GP5 (I found it really confusing when I first started tabbing).
Maybe I was lucky but I never found any bugs or experience any crashes with GP6. I hope they keep the layout design and add a few more note options (slides and bends are still kinda tricky to do imo).


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Sep 12, 2014)

wankerness said:


> I don't have GP5 anymore so I don't remember, but what was the big difference with drums there? I just remember some old version having some unbelievably awful interface where you had to type in numbers to match it to the midi patch (ex, bass drum noise was 39 or something). I'm guessing GP5 wasn't like that? Cause GP6's drum interface actually makes sense musically to me and if GP5 was like whatever version I'm remembering where you had to type in all the huge numbers for each cymbal hit I don't see why people would want a reversion to that.



The valid inputs for drum MIDI notes in GP5 was from 27 to 87. So 61 possible notes vs. GP6's 23 possible notes.

The numbers you have to type aren't 'huge,' it's basically an extra keystroke per note in GP5 vs. GP6. (In GP6 the key shortcuts for a given note on a given line is always a single digit number, vs. in GP5 they are always two digits.)

However, it's not that simple. In order to make use of GP6's key shortcuts (single digit numbers), you have to navigate to the specific appropriate line on the staff. There are twelve positions on the staff. So for complicated drum parts GP5 can actually save keystrokes. But for most purposes GP6 is probably superior in terms of raw keystroke number.

Personally I prefer the GP5 way. I have the MIDI notes all memorized now.  Makes it a lot easier when I need to write drums in REAPER. But they should implement both, I think. My only other gripe with GP6 is that it never recognized ghost notes in drum notation during playback, at least for me.


----------



## wankerness (Sep 13, 2014)

AugmentedFourth said:


> The valid inputs for drum MIDI notes in GP5 was from 27 to 87. So 61 possible notes vs. GP6's 23 possible notes.
> 
> The numbers you have to type aren't 'huge,' it's basically an extra keystroke per note in GP5 vs. GP6. (In GP6 the key shortcuts for a given note on a given line is always a single digit number, vs. in GP5 they are always two digits.)
> 
> ...



So basically, for midi generation purposes and for people that are fine with memorizing 61 arbitrary number->midi noise combinations, GP5 was superior, but for making a part that's readable to someone that knows how to read sheet music (and more specifically drum parts) or for trying to write drum parts without consistently having to refer to a key GP6 is superior?  I'm guessing drummers mostly prefer GP6's drum notation, but I guess they're not the target audience here.


----------



## flint757 (Sep 13, 2014)

If you started with GP4 or GP5 memorizing them isn't a big deal because likely you already did just by doing it. Doesn't really take long to remember the key ones you'd use for your 'drum set'. I only needed to memorize 15 max for most things. If starting with GP6, with a clean slate, it would make sense that GP5 seems way more complicated than it needs to be. 

It's a workflow problem. Once you get used to doing something a certain way it's hard to make adjustments, especially if you don't know right off the bat drum notation. It means relearning something you've already mastered how to do. Consistency is key to a quick workflow. When someone throws a wrench unnecessarily into things people naturally get upset. It really wouldn't have been hard for them to just have both as options. If that's what they intend to do then I'm stoked.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 13, 2014)

Consider also that using the MIDI note numbers for drums is conceptually more similar to guitar tablature than proper drum notation. I would guess that most users of Guitar Pro either don't know how to read standard notation at all, or use it only secondarily to the tablature. Thus, someone who's accustomed to a literal system of numbers on the strings of a guitar may have an easier time visualizing drums as numbers, rather than somewhat arbitrary circles and Xs on and between lines.


flint757 said:


> It really wouldn't have been hard for them to just have both as options. If that's what they intend to do then I'm stoked.



To reiterate my earlier post, this is the biggest failing of GP6: not necessarily that anything they added was bad, but that there were a lot of features that worked, and in some cases worked really well, that they eliminated for mysterious reasons. The only justification I can think of for forcing drum notation for drums, and grand staffs for piano/keyboard parts, etc. is that they are trying to position GP as more of a professional transcription program (which begs the question of whether they remember the name of the product they're making).

Just to be clear, I highly encourage any musician to learn how to read standard notation, but it's not Arobas' place to force that onto guitarists who are buying their product precisely to write tablature.


----------



## Defi (Sep 13, 2014)

They could make it better if you could record guitars, and then pan them and adjust their levels with software, and then add some stuff like reverb, compression, delay, and edit the recordings by cutting them up an...

oh wait.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 13, 2014)

Tablature and standard notation go hand-in-hand for me. I learned to read both at the same time due to Guitar Pro. I'd rather have both for every instrument.

Even keyboards. My main exposure to music is through guitar, and I visualise chords on a fretboard. Though I do mostly write keyboard parts with standard notation, seeing it as tablature is a quick cross-check for me. I can sight-red tablature for keyboard, the way of thinking through guitar is so ingrained in me. Same with drums.

If they could somehow smoosh GP5, GP6 and Sibelius together, it would be the perfect program for me. The thing I dislike about GP5 is it's *dependent* on tablature.


----------



## Lydian2000 (Sep 15, 2014)

Necris said:


> I wish they would get rid of the RSE altogether, I know you don't have to install it, and I don't, and I know it's probably a huge selling point of theirs but don't see *how the RSE would give someone a clearer picture of how their song would sound than Midi would..*



My thoughts exactly, In fact I use GP6 mostly to export the MIDI file into something far more useable (FL or some other VSTs)!

Thanks for that.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 15, 2014)

IMO, GP6 is superior to GP5. The only thing I'd change would to make the snare a little louder but there are workarounds for that.

The interface is way cleaner. I like having the instrument menu, the note menu, ect. GP5 is super ugly in comparison.


----------



## p0ke (Sep 15, 2014)

I actually liked "typing" drums into GP5. 38-38-38-38-50-48-47-45  I was completely lost when I tried GP6, and I actually switched to TuxGuitar when GP6 came out because it was much easier to get to work on Linux&Mac (+ it's free)

These days though, I just program my drums using the piano roll in Logic.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 15, 2014)

I would wish that;
-they keep the n:m polymeters thing present in GP6
-they ditch the RSE completely, and all the useless amp sims and pedals and stuff
-they keep the way we can export into WAV from GP6
-they bring back the possibility to export MIDI into WAV from GP5
-they put no unnecessary limits to the number of strings an instrument can have (I mean, it was 7 in GP5 and 8-strings became popular, and it's 8 (I think) in GP6 now that 9- and 10-string guitars become popular)
-they allow microtonality, more than just quartertones (similar to the music notation software mus2, where you can decide up to the precise frequency of all the notes in your scale)
-they bring back the ease-of-use of GP5, against GP6's awkward layout


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I've more fully fleshed my wishes here: 7 things we want for Guitar Pro 7 « Can this even be called Music?

Check it out, and tell me if I'm missing something!


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 15, 2014)

Those 'X' amount of notes in 'N' amount of beats really do suck. I remember seeing some Frank Zappa tabs with three dotted 11th notes barred together for a few beats, it could be so much better.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 15, 2014)

whats a dotted 11th?


----------



## stevexc (Sep 15, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> whats a dotted 11th?



Same thing as a 1/16.5th note, duhhh. lrn2theory 

/s


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 15, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> whats a dotted 11th?



a nightmare


----------



## kamello (Sep 15, 2014)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Hey guys, I've more fully fleshed my wishes here: 7 things we want for Guitar Pro 7 « Can this even be called Music?
> 
> Check it out, and tell me if I'm missing something!




link for that 53 track song please?  

on topic though, I agree with everything you said


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 15, 2014)

kamello said:


> link for that 53 track song please?
> 
> on topic though, I agree with everything you said



No links yet, it's still in recording phase (after 3 years, omg!). I'll put out the tabs once it's out! But I'll probably put them out in GP5 format because with the 53 separate tracks it just breaks the program.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Did more digging, GP7 should be out before the end of the year (yusss) and will have MP3 exporting capabilities. Ill keep you guys in the know.

---edit---

I don't have an inside guy or anything, i'm just reading the comments on the guitar pro facebook. Three months to go either way.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 1, 2015)

MP3 export! That'll save Lucas Mann a lot of work on his next album


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll definitely try out a demo or something. 6 was a huge improvement over 5 and I hope 7 will be even better.


----------



## Drezik27 (Sep 1, 2015)

InFlames235 said:


> TabIt is really the best tablature program I've EVER used. Too bad the creator decided not to keep updating it and left it in the state its been for the last 10 years. It was superior to Guitar Pro back in the day and still is today in my opinion. If it just had a few more modern updates to it, I'd never use Guitar Pro.



Dude I completely agree, been using it since 2003. Tried to go to guitar pro a few times but I just cant do it. It's not the same.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder if they're planning to release a 64bit version or if they're going to remain stubborn like when they replied to an email of mine asking about future 64bit support. 


Rev.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 1, 2015)

I want a feature that reads my mind and notates the music in my head.


----------



## vividox (Sep 1, 2015)

I still prefer GP4. #Renegade


----------



## aesthyrian (Sep 1, 2015)

Make it more like Power Tab.


----------



## Wildebeest (Sep 1, 2015)

I would really appreciate being able to choose whatever percentage of the tempo I want, instead of being limited to 25%, 50%, 60%, and so on. I think the way it works on the mobile iOS app is great, where you have full range from 10-100% in increments of 10.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 1, 2015)

It does seem quite odd though how they say that it will be out within the year and it is September now and there has not been a drop of official press. I'm expecting a large announcement soon since they have left it so late.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 1, 2015)

Wildebeest said:


> I would really appreciate being able to choose whatever percentage of the tempo I want, instead of being limited to 25%, 50%, 60%, and so on. I think the way it works on the mobile iOS app is great, where you have full range from 10-100% in increments of 10.



This. It helps to be able to gradually speed a piece up while learning it or slow on original down while writing harmonies and stuff.


----------



## ascl (Sep 2, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> This. It helps to be able to gradually speed a piece up while learning it or slow on original down while writing harmonies and stuff.



You can do this right now. Click the "Play in Loops" button, select "speed trainer", set "From" and "To" % to the whatever you desire (53% say), ensure both are the same, and hit play.

Okay, so not the easiest, most intuitive way of doing it... but it is possible!


----------



## hikizume976 (Sep 2, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Head over to the *page * and tell them what was awesome about guitar pro 5 (everything) an what sucked about guitar pro 6 (almost everything)



there's a character count limit of 500000


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 2, 2015)

ascl said:


> You can do this right now. Click the "Play in Loops" button, select "speed trainer", set "From" and "To" % to the whatever you desire (53% say), ensure both are the same, and hit play.
> 
> Okay, so not the easiest, most intuitive way of doing it... but it is possible!



I bought GP6 the day it came out and I had no idea this was a thing until now.


----------



## tedtan (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone know if you can play MIDI into GP6 in real time, specifically with a Fishman Triple Play system, and have it transcribe what you're playing? I have both, but haven't tried this yet due to a move.


----------



## DXL (Sep 3, 2015)

tedtan said:


> Anyone know if you can play MIDI into GP6 in real time, specifically with a Fishman Triple Play system, and have it transcribe what you're playing? I have both, but haven't tried this yet due to a move.



U could create the midi in a DAW and then import it into Guitar Pro and it'll make the sheet music/tablature for it


----------



## tedtan (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah, I've done it that way before. And it may be the only way to do it, too. I was just hoping to be able to play something in and have it make the transcription in real time as I play it.


----------



## MatthewK (Sep 4, 2015)

I just want GP5 back.


----------



## oneblackened (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm gonna go against the grain and say I actually enjoy a lot of GP6. It's actually useful for instruments that aren't guitar or bass, and the multivoice system is quite useful (I can write four part choir parts without too much effort, which is damn near impossible in GP5). 

The drums, however... that system needs work.


----------



## flint757 (Sep 4, 2015)

I could never get a good sound out of GP6 sims. GP5 sounded fake, but it was at least tolerable and consistent sounding. Plus you could here string separation which is useful while learning a new piece of music.


----------



## marcwormjim (Sep 5, 2015)

Love GP5, use it nearly every day. Use GP6 when I have to, and for writing/sequencing non-guitar music. It's useful to have a tablet on a music stand with iOS Guitar Pro on it, even though Arobas basically miscarried and gave up on it.

The only thing Arobas could do with GP7 that would impress me is to offer an iOS/Android version with the same editing/playback interface. Even then, a dedicated cloud-server for sharing files between devices would probably be too much to ask for a paid product.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 5, 2015)

Tuxguitar ftw and therefore I wish no newer version of GP than 5 would exist so I could open the files.


----------



## DXL (Sep 6, 2015)

marcwormjim said:


> Love GP5, use it nearly every day. Use GP6 when I have to, and for writing/sequencing non-guitar music. It's useful to have a tablet on a music stand with iOS Guitar Pro on it, even though Arobas basically miscarried and gave up on it.
> 
> The only thing Arobas could do with GP7 that would impress me is to offer an iOS/Android version with the same editing/playback interface. Even then, a dedicated cloud-server for sharing files between devices would probably be too much to ask for a paid product.



That would be very hard on the phone though, unless you had the most up to date smartphone, which not every has.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Sep 7, 2015)

Remove the splash cymbal.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Why would you even suggest such a thing?


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Sep 7, 2015)

Everybody uses it everywhere when it should be use in accents only. Call me a snob, but I can't stand it. I sit and change it on a lot of songs myself all the time.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 7, 2015)

Seybsnilksz said:


> Everybody uses it everywhere when it should be use in accents only. Call me a snob, but I can't stand it. I sit and change it on a lot of songs myself all the time.



"should be". tell me, where is this rule written? Do what sounds good


----------



## Sofos (Sep 7, 2015)

Seybsnilksz said:


> Remove the splash cymbal.



or don't use it


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Sep 8, 2015)

drmosh said:


> "should be". tell me, where is this rule written? Do what sounds good



That's why I change it.


----------



## p0ke (Sep 8, 2015)

A find and replace -command would be useful. Same way as in any software development environment, or hell, even notepad. That way you could quickly replace all splashes with something else  Or when people use 40 for snare and you'd like 38.


----------



## GraemeH (Sep 8, 2015)

tedtan said:


> Anyone know if you can play MIDI into GP6 in real time, specifically with a Fishman Triple Play system, and have it transcribe what you're playing? I have both, but haven't tried this yet due to a move.



You can play from a MIDI keyboard into it and have it record as notation, yes. Though the one time I tried it the program froze and had to be killed from Task Manager so I didn't re-try it, though.

Might as well ditch the "realistic" sounds - it's a program for noting out arrangements, not for creating a finished product to consume as a listening experience itself.

Stability. I have crashes now and then.

An option to toggle between the old and new drum entry styles would be nice.

Setting up timings is the biggest pain in the arse to me - it'd be lovely if you could set it to "record" the beat you tap a button to, and put the notation in with that timing, then let you just set the notes for each. You could do this with the MIDI input currently, but no reason to not let you do it on a keyboard key. Maybe I'm just particularly .... at getting timings from something i can tap into notation.


----------



## stevexc (Sep 8, 2015)

I have no idea why they removed the ability to globally toggle standard notation and/or tab from 6. Or why you now have to go into a menu to hide the track mixer pane rather than just clicking the top of it. Or why they put so much effort into making the UI prettier than 5's, but significantly less functional. Or how they somehow decreased the display area - I can see more tracks simultaneously in 5 than 6, and I can get to that point quicker in 5 than 6.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Sep 8, 2015)

My #1 wish is pretty simple, but it's something I've wanted for years: a button to shift the tuning of ALL tracks at once. In all iterations of Guitar Pro thus far, you have to click each track individually and shift the tuning of each instrument one by one if you want to change it. This can get annoying if you want to learn a song that has a lot of tracks (tabbers commonly use 10+ for certain Dream Theater or Symphony X songs, for example) and are playing along in a different tuning than the tab (e.g. E standard, but the track is in D Standard). It only takes a minute to do, but it gets tedious doing it over and over for multiple tracks on multiple songs, and the best workaround at the current time is just to save different versions of the tab in different tunings. IMO, a universal tuning shift button would eliminate this inconvenience.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 8, 2015)

^ Thats a great idea, I must have spent hours upon hours changing tunings in guitar pro. I'd send that one to their facebook page before it's too late.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Sep 8, 2015)

It would be nice to be able to copy and paste bars along with their time signatures. I'm getting kind of tired of having to go and change every new bar to it's appropriate time signature.


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 9, 2015)

Sermo Lupi said:


> My #1 wish is pretty simple, but it's something I've wanted for years: a button to shift the tuning of ALL tracks at once.


Well, you can just rotate a pitch knob to desired tuning, but that will change even the pitch of the metronome click, and all instruments will show the right fingering, but wrong notes. Still, works for me sometimes.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (Sep 12, 2015)

GalacticDeath said:


> It would be nice to be able to copy and paste bars along with their time signatures. I'm getting kind of tired of having to go and change every new bar to it's appropriate time signature.



Annoyed the hell out of me too until i discovered 'copy multitrack', sweeeet!


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 13, 2015)

^Duuude, thanks for the tip!

PS It might turn out that everything people want is already built in Guitar Pro, but not everyone knows about these features, haha.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 21, 2016)

Well what do you know, NAMM 2017 we will get to see.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 21, 2016)

It's about [email protected] time.


----------



## jerm (Dec 21, 2016)

awesome, can't wait to see what they bring to the table.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 21, 2016)

Hopefully a mix of Guitar Pro 5 and Guitar Pro 6 with better midi export options and most of all stability. They've always been known to just drop support for their products despite them still being full of bugs.


----------



## Flemmigan (Dec 21, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Hopefully a mix of Guitar Pro 5 and Guitar Pro 6 with better midi export options and most of all stability. They've always been known to just drop support for their products despite them still being full of bugs.



I couldn't agree more. I've been using GP since the days of GP4, and in some ways I think GP5 was king. It took me years to get as efficient in GP6 as I was in GP5. However, the capabilities of GP6 are, in general, far superior. I still run into stability issues from time to time, including needing to close the program and reboot my interface because playback abruptly stops. Weird.
I agree with suggestions of tuning multiple instruments at once, and I wish they would bring back the simpler time sig adjustments of GP5.
I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 21, 2016)

Good news to hear, Mac OS Sierra broke RSE for me on GP6 so I can't use RSE if I want to hear the music through GP6 at all right now. Haven't seen an update addressing this, but hopefully a whole new revision is the reason they haven't updated it.


----------



## blacai (Dec 21, 2016)

I just need support for all formats and 8string tunings in Gp5 
Don't care about new sounds or whatever.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 21, 2016)

jonajon91 said:


> If I can't go 36 -> 36 -> 36 -> 36 -> 36 -> 36 -> then I won't get it.



This is still all I care about.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been using Guitar Pro since gp3, and IMO GP5 was the best, as long as you disabled RSE. It's not supposed to sound like a full song, it's supposed to be a transcription that can give a rough idea of what the song's meant to sound like. When GP6 was released, I switched to TuxGuitar, which does all the same stuff more reliably and is free.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Dec 22, 2016)

I still use Guitar Pro 5.2, with RSE disabled. And it looks like I'll keep using it...


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 22, 2016)

p0ke said:


> I've been using Guitar Pro since gp3, and IMO GP5 was the best, as long as you disabled RSE. It's not supposed to sound like a full song, it's supposed to be a transcription that can give a rough idea of what the song's meant to sound like. When GP6 was released, I switched to TuxGuitar, which does all the same stuff more reliably and is free.



I really wish the developers of TuxGuitar kept up with development and would expand to include guitars with more than 7 strings. From a programming standpoint I truly don't understand the limitation - it's just code.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 20, 2017)

Finally, some word on it with some screenshots from NAMM!

https://blog.guitar-pro.com/2017/01/namm-2017-discover-guitar-pro-7-beta-version/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like a step in the right direction anyway. The amp sim part I don't like but could be good for some people.


----------



## p0ke (Jan 23, 2017)

The UI looks nice at least. I'll be staying with TuxGuitar though, I don't need more than 7 strings etc. so I'm perfectly fine with it as is. A few versions were a bit annoying though, as they hid all the note lengths etc. in a submenu, but now they added a sidebar menu similar to the one in the guitar pro 7 screenshots, which is quite convenient.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 23, 2017)

Amp sims? That's kinda silly in a notation program. I just hope that the new sound engine will have string sounds that aren't perpetually out of tune.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm totally fine with GP having midi only, to be honest. I just care about the tabs, if I want to make a "good-sounding" fake recording I'll export the midi and run it through actual VST plugins.


----------



## endmysuffering (Jan 23, 2017)

8 and 9 string tabs.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 23, 2017)

I really, really, really need 9-string tabs.... It's very annoying having to drop a "*" anywhere it's supposed to be on the bottom string.


----------



## p0ke (Jan 24, 2017)

wankerness said:


> I'm totally fine with GP having midi only, to be honest. I just care about the tabs, if I want to make a "good-sounding" fake recording I'll export the midi and run it through actual VST plugins.



Yep, and you don't even need to export it, it's possible to route the midi into VST plugins and have them play the tab. I prefer having midi only, because it makes the app faster by not having to load millions of things all the time.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 24, 2017)

wankerness said:


> I'm totally fine with GP having midi only, to be honest. I just care about the tabs, if I want to make a "good-sounding" fake recording I'll export the midi and run it through actual VST plugins.



 All this RSE stuff does is make it harder to hear what you are doing imo haha



p0ke said:


> Yep, and you don't even need to export it, it's possible to route the midi into VST plugins and have them play the tab. I prefer having midi only, because it makes the app faster by not having to load millions of things all the time.



 That's how I roll, I route synth/orchestra out to actual VSTs. Occasionally drums. Stick with basic windows midi for the guitar. 



GunpointMetal said:


> I really, really, really need 9-string tabs.... It's very annoying having to drop a "*" anywhere it's supposed to be on the bottom string.



Acquire Sibelius and then drop me a PM  I'll get you set up. That goes for anyone else wanting more than 8 strings too (or just anyone wanting to check out Sibelius for guitar, it is Godmode.)


----------



## Kaura (Jan 24, 2017)

I just hope the guitars finally sound authentic enough so I can just start programming the guitars for my songs instead of having to record real ones.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 24, 2017)

Winspear said:


> Acquire Sibelius and then drop me a PM  I'll get you set up. That goes for anyone else wanting more than 8 strings too (or just anyone wanting to check out Sibelius for guitar, it is Godmode.)



Yeah....I'll just go back to writing them on hand-drawn tab lines at $600 for the most basic version that isn't a subscription. Avid and Adobe can eat my asshole with their subscription software.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 25, 2017)

GunpointMetal said:


> Yeah....I'll just go back to writing them on hand-drawn tab lines at $600 for the most basic version that isn't a subscription. Avid and Adobe can eat my asshole with their subscription software.



Sibelius used to be ~200 bucks without any subscription. Now it's 750 unless you buy the annual subscription? Idiotic. I bet it's like Adobe where it randomly pops up in your face saying you've been logged out and forcing you to log back in with an internet connection for it to work again. Ah well. I'll continue using my old version.


----------



## Wolfster (Feb 15, 2017)

Winspear said:


> All this RSE stuff does is make it harder to hear what you are doing imo haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd actually really appreciate some help with that. Currently looking into changing software for writing, and something that is capable of re-wire and vst instrument accessibility is what I'm after. Had enough of gp6! I'm looking at notion,Sibelius and the new software Dorico. Had a go with Sibelius ages ago, but could never get it set up with decent tab and vet instruments! Can't find any instructional stuff online that relates directly to rock/metal heads either, it's all just focussed on classical and silly big band samples. Would you be able to give some advice on how to set it up? I'm hoping to get either Notion or Sibelius integrated with Reaper.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 16, 2017)

Wolfster said:


> I'd actually really appreciate some help with that. Currently looking into changing software for writing, and something that is capable of re-wire and vst instrument accessibility is what I'm after. Had enough of gp6! I'm looking at notion,Sibelius and the new software Dorico. Had a go with Sibelius ages ago, but could never get it set up with decent tab and vet instruments! Can't find any instructional stuff online that relates directly to rock/metal heads either, it's all just focussed on classical and silly big band samples. Would you be able to give some advice on how to set it up? I'm hoping to get either Notion or Sibelius integrated with Reaper.



All software is the same because you just change the MIDI output to a virtual midi cable and route it to the plugins in your DAW, assigning channels as desired. Tux can. It's in the mixer. So can Guitar Pro 6 - turn RSE off else you wont see the channels option.

Anyway, yeah, get some kind of virtual MIDI cable (I use LoopBe30 - pretty sure there was a free one with less channels but it's cheap anyway). Set that as output in tab instead of Microsoft Synth. Set it as your midi channel input in the DAW. Assign output channels in the Sibelius mixer/Tux mixer/GP6 instrument sound control to match the input channels of various sounds in the DAW  
Regarding Sibelius guitars/genres, it has every instrument really so just find the guitars section, insert tab and notation if you want it and you are good to go  Tutorials need not be instrument specific and the tab is self explanatory. One thing you'll want to grasp quickly to stop yourself making a complete mess in Sibelius is use of the N key. It engages and disengages note entry and clicking around or going to enter new notes/add to existing notes to form chords can seem chaotic if you aren't conscious of whether N is on or off. 
Whether other softwares you mentioned can control output channels of instruments when assigned to another MIDI output, I do not know, I would assume so 
Save
Save
Save
Save
Save
Save
Save
Save
Save​


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 16, 2017)

Also, GP would be the best if I could set the metronome pulse separate from the time signature ex. always 8th notes, always 16th notes, always 1/4 notes. The most annoying thing with Speed Trainer is it always counts in at 1/4 notes, or the measure's division prior to the measure I'm working on.....


----------



## wankerness (Feb 17, 2017)

GunpointMetal said:


> Also, GP would be the best if I could set the metronome pulse separate from the time signature ex. always 8th notes, always 16th notes, always 1/4 notes. The most annoying thing with Speed Trainer is it always counts in at 1/4 notes, or the measure's division prior to the measure I'm working on.....



Oh, I didn't realize GP couldn't do that. I think Powertab did, even though it's from like 1997. Maybe I'm wrong and it could only do custom beaming groups.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 17, 2017)

wankerness said:


> Oh, I didn't realize GP couldn't do that. I think Powertab did, even though it's from like 1997. Maybe I'm wrong and it could only do custom beaming groups.



Unless there's a setting I can't locate, it sets the click to whatever the pulse division of the measure is, but in speed trainer, it only counts in quarter notes. Which is SUPER ....ING ANNOYING when you're trying to learn parts that are 32nd notes at 90 BPM. The only real workaround I've found is to copy the section into a new tab project and set the timing to 8/8 instead of 4/4 and work on it that way.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 20, 2017)

Just a side note to anybody trying routing out as described in my post above - if you're combining VSTs with the stock midi engine you'll need to put a slight delay on the VST as stock midi has a delay.


----------

